
YEurope introduces its team, one day before their submission deadline - Benja
http://beta.yeurope.net/team/
======
nickb
List is unimpressive. Where are the real entrepreneurs? All I see is a bunch
of lawyers (and they make the worst entrepreneurs).

~~~
davidw
It certainly isn't PG and company, but at least they're trying is all I can
say. Europe really is 'that bad' for startups in some ways:-/

~~~
davidw
I thought about it a little bit more:

\- They aren't all lawyers - they've got some marketing/economics guys too.

\- In Europe, there are a lot less PG type of people in any case - successful
techies that have turned to funding in some way, so "business guys" is
probably as good as you'll get for the time being. At least they're trying.

------
euccastro
I don't want to sound negative, but first impression is pathetic. A bunch of
suits with no apparent startup experience , plus a techie that gave up after
trying once, blatantly parasitizing on the YCombinator brand. And what with
this Stephan Zeinler's Bono picture? Screams phony.

Don't judge a book by its cover and all that, but still.

[Edit: To be fair, I hadn't read the disclaimer: "This site is inspired by,
but not affiliated with YCombinator." I still think they could use some
personality.]

------
Benja
They're really running on a tight schedule...

On the other hand, my understanding is that they've been hard at work since
their original announcement, figuring out how their program is going to work
legally and organizationally. Being willing to set themselves a tight schedule
when necessary and being able to meet it might not be such a bad thing for a
startup investor. :-)

------
davidw
Seeing as how I'm in Austria (albeit on the other side of the country), I went
ahead and applied, just for the heck of it. Maybe I'll meet some interesting
people even if they don't invest in me.

